# Doggone confusion



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Recently there was a thread here about a woman who got stuck at the airport in Puerta Vallarta because she didn't have the new required paperwork to bring in her dog. It can be confusing because most of the results in a search bring you to bringing a dog _into mexico from the USA or Canada_.

It's a little harder to find information about bringing your dog out of Mexico and then back in. To bring a dog into Mexico from the USA you need the form APHIS 7001, this is filled out online by a USDA veterinarian and then printed out. However, a Mexican vet will not do this because it is in English and he is not a USDA vet.

Our vet assured us that he knew exactly what was needed as he had done a chihuahua recently and like dummies we trusted him. The SAGARPA website tells exactly what needs to be on the entry form and you can see it here...

https://www.aicm.com.mx/en/government-entities/sagarpa-senasica

When we landed an airport employee liked our little dog and was speaking with us as we moved toward SAGARPA, he told us that the SAGARPA agent was a "bad man" and that he would find something wrong because he had a deal with the vet to split the money. 

 Sure enough, he said the date was out of compliance, that it was 5 days. I debated this as no health certificate should expire in 5 days when it comes to international travel, that then changed to 15 days which is correct. He then changed his story saying the date of the rabies inoculation was not listed on the SAGARPA form. It wasn't, but it was clearly listed on our American records which we had, our Mexican vet didn't do the rabies but we had proof and the date of when the American vet did it.

I saw where this was going, the employee was right, he was shaking us down and just like he said was "going to find something" so I just called our vet and put them on the phone together. This did no good because even though we had the date of the rabies vaccine, it was not on the SAGARPA form but on our papers from the American vet.

Luckily, it "just so happened" that the vet was there at the airport. She proceeded to apply more Frontline to our dog and I told her that the small, 2 kilo dog just had a dose 8 days prior and I didn't want her to over medicate her. She insisted that there was no chance of overdose. So, 650 pesos and we were on our way. It wasn't so much the pesos, it was the fact that she was putting a potent flea killer on such a small dog too soon but they had us by the short hairs. So, in the end, get your papers but have pesos if you land in Mexico City. Still, if you want to fight them, here are the requirements, do not trust the vet to do this properly.

To present the original certificate of good health (validity of 15 days from the date of submission, or the validity indicated by the health authority from the country of origin/provenance if it is an official format) with the following elements:
Issued by an official veterinarian of the relevant authority, or in letterhead paper if it is particular, that indicates the number of professional certificate, not of accreditation or equivalent, and to present autograph signature (with ink, not electronic)

Name and address from the exporter (in country of origin or provenance) and importer (destination address in Mexico).

Date of rabies vaccine application and its validity (animals under 3 months old are exempted).

That in inspection prior to the trip, the animal (or animals) was/were clinically healthy.

The animals have been internally and externally dewormed within previous six months and free of ectoparasites.

If you do not comply with the above, you must contact a veterinarian (by yourself and of your choice in Mexico), who will issue the health certificate and apply the appropriate treatment.

The official or intervening personnel will carry out the documentary verification and physical inspection, which must include the revision of mucous membranes (oral, nasal and conjunctival), natural orifices, ears, temperature, folds, skin and fur, to discard the presence of ectoparasites and infections, tumors or wounds in the skin.

In the event that the animal presents ectoparasites, injuries and/or skin infections such as scabies, dermatomycosis, dermatophilosis, alopecia or similar, the entry will be allowed provided that the condition diagnosis and treatment is submitted, issued by a Veterinary Doctor from the entry point, in letterhead paper, with of professional card number printed or its photocopy (or equivalent). The costs implied will be covered by the importer.

Your pet must enter in a conveyor or container, clean, without a bed, implements or accessories (toys, treats, prizes or other objects, made with ingredients of ruminant origin), otherwise, they will be removed for destruction. The conveyor or container will receive a preventive treatment with a spray system by SAGARPA-SENASICA official staff; your pet can enter with collar, leash, etc.

You can enter the daily ration of bulk balanced feed. We remind you that in Mexico we have this type of food with SAGARPA-SENASICA registration and authorization.

If you send your pet registered as a cargo, check the requirements from your airline of choice and consider the need to use a customs broker services for its release in Customs.

The issuance of the Import Animal Health Certificate of pet dogs and cats is free of charge.


----------



## josekoko (May 25, 2017)

This is helpful. I am probably going to GET a pet when I get there. I don't have any right now. 
My heart goes out to you, with your hands being tied....cos' I hate putting a double dose (or too much) of that flea medication on my pets, either.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

josekoko said:


> This is helpful. I am probably going to GET a pet when I get there. I don't have any right now.
> My heart goes out to you, with your hands being tied....cos' I hate putting a double dose (or too much) of that flea medication on my pets, either.


You will find plenty of street dogs in need of a good home. Cats are fewer but they are cats so they probably stay inside, on the sofa, ignoring their owners.


----------



## josekoko (May 25, 2017)

Zorro2017 said:


> You will find plenty of street dogs in need of a good home. Cats are fewer but they are cats so they probably stay inside, on the sofa, ignoring their owners.


My past cats, save one semi-feral, have all paid attention to me. Not just when they want food, either. They're subtle. 

Do you see a lot of street dogs? I've heard it's a phenomenon in Mexico and Latin America. 

I would like to rescue a mutt like Tramp, in Lady and the Tramp.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

josekoko said:


> My past cats, save one semi-feral, have all paid attention to me. Not just when they want food, either. They're subtle.
> 
> Do you see a lot of street dogs? I've heard it's a phenomenon in Mexico and Latin America.
> 
> I would like to rescue a mutt like Tramp, in Lady and the Tramp.


Small towns seem to have a lot of street dogs. I can't remember seeing any here in Guadalajara, although it might be hard to tell. There are not many dogs loose and the ones I have seen are usually sitting or lying in front of a home or shop. Actually, I take that back. I can think of several street dogs in Guadalajara. They were in an outlying area. In Creel there is a pack of dogs that hang out together on the street and it seems clear that they don't have homes. Sometimes it is hard to tell if a dog has a home, because lots of pet dogs are never washed. The clearest indicator that a dog is homeless is the ribs showing from being underfed.

The cities do have populations of feral cats that live in abandoned houses or yards.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Josekoko

You can have all the street dogs you want in most areas.. Last week I fell in love with one in Palizada.. she had a really sweet face and would sit to ask for food..As I already have 5 rescues I resisted but it was a tough one..

Many dogs are abandonned or kicked out and some are just born in the street.. It will not be hard for you to get whatever you want..


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

A caution: Many apparent street dogs actually have owners and homes. However, their adults are at work and the children are at school, so the dog is on the street until they come home. Arriving home and finding your dog missing is heartbreaking. No, not all homes have yards, and few dogs can stay inside all day long. So, before picking up a “street dog“, please make inquiries in the neighborhood.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

I have always had a cat and they were very attentive, at times. But, my wife ordered new white Italian leather furniture for the living room so we will forego the cat. 

You won't have a problem finding a dog, as has been said, street dogs are abundant but as has been said, a lot belong to someone. Our vet sells pure bred dogs and Marco Libre is also a good source.


----------

